# Best commercial V plow



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello everyone I'm new to this site and I had a question for you all
I'm looking for the best quality Bulletproof commercial V plow that will last and will be easy to get parts for with good support

I recently purchased a 2013 Chevy 3500 so the weight of the plows not an issue
I have a Western on my older truck which has lasted me well but it's starting to wear out and I have a lot of trouble getting parts for it

Money is no object for the most part


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think that most on here will agree that so long as you stay with a reputable name brand, finding a good, local dealer you can count on is more important than any particular make of plow


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mrpudgy said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to this site and I had a question for you all


Hi


> I'm looking for the best quality Bulletproof commercial V plow that will last and will be easy to get parts for with good support


"Best" is subjective.
That being said there are plows that are higher quality than others, both DD and Toro make a solid vee, but there are others out there.


> I recently purchased a 2013 Chevy 3500 so the weight of the plows not an issue


Yes it is


> I have a Western on my older truck which has lasted me well but it's starting to wear out and I have a lot of trouble getting parts for it


Dealer support is what was a major contributing factor in me going with Boss. 


> Money is no object for the most part


Then why do you want the "best"
Because breakdowns cost money


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here ya go....


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

I plow for a large storage company with lots of bumps and lips I'd like something that will handle the punishment . what I'm saying is I want to make a purchase I won't regret


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Like asking what’s the best truck, the best car, blondes, redheads or brunettes. There is NO answer for this question. 

Use the search feature on the brands and you’ll have HUNDREDS OF HOURS of knowledge at your disposal.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Everyone has different opinions/tastes. Me, Ford, Western, Red heads. Wait, I married a blonde. More trouble


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

I just need a plow that will hold up to a lot of punishment


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrpudgy said:


> I just need a plow that will hold up to a lot of punishment


The one I posted would


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

dieselss said:


> The one I posted would


Ha ha I was looking for something that wasn't for a freight train


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrpudgy said:


> Ha ha I was looking for something that wasn't for a freight train


Oh, I assumed the money was no object and your truck could handle anything comment meant ANY plow was game.


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Oh, I assumed the money was no object and your truck could handle anything comment meant ANY plow was game.


Every truck has its limits
And my wallet


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mrpudgy said:


> I just need a plow that will hold up to a lot of punishment


Then you'll need a truck that can handle a lot of punishment too, a six year old truck, probably isn't it. Anything that plow hits will be transferred to the truck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fisher boss western .. take your pick.. /thread


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrpudgy said:


> recently purchased a 2013 Chevy 3500 so the weight of the plows not an issue





Mrpudgy said:


> Money is no object for the most part





Mrpudgy said:


> Every truck has its limits
> And my wallet


So then which is it?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow. Get a steel V plow with a trip edge. Slow down near the bumpies.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

One question. You said that "money is no object", yet your main complaint seems to be that you couldn't get parts to maintain your plow that is old enough to buy liquor on its own. Why did it take this long for you to decide it was time for a new plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> One question. You said that "money is no object", yet your main complaint seems to be that you couldn't get parts to maintain your plow that is old enough to buy liquor on its own. Why did it take this long for you to decide it was time for a new plow?


Why would anyone bring logic into this debate?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why would anyone bring logic into this debate?


PS dieselss beat you to it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrpudgy said:


> I just need a plow that will hold up to a lot of punishment


I had an RT2 that took a considerable amount of abuse (not intentional) and held up well. I never had trouble finding parts when it was 20 years old. 
The bigger question is why would you punish your plow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> The bigger question is why would you punish your plow?


Because its a naughty plow. A naughty, naughty plow that deserves to be punished.


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why would anyone bring logic into this debate?


Saved up enough money to get a new plow
Have a good bit of money set aside to get a plow that will last me


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

It's not that I want to punish the plow. but this is what I'm dealing with
And no matter how careful I am it still catches bad somtimess


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Looks like you can only plow in one direction - downhill - with those pavement “steps”. I have a v plow with wings that I usually plow in a slightly scooped position. Doesn’t look like that would be of any benefit in your situation because the plow would ride over those edges a bit and leave snow.

Seems as though you will always need to make two passes - a first pass angled to get the bulk of the sniw, and a second pass in straight mode to get the snow left after each of those drops.

I wouldn’t think any of that is hard on the plow though, no matter what brand (unless you’re plowing uphill for some reason)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd go with a Western since it pivots...the only one.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd go with the Western also. But the first pass or two just take your time.


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I'd go with the Western also. But the first pass or two just take your time.


Trust me I do


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd go with a Western since it pivots...the only one.


What do you mean by pivots


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

I do plow up hill sometimes, I presume I should stop doing this


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mrpudgy said:


> What do you mean by pivots


Blade isn't fixed; one side of the blade can rise up and the other side moves down. For uneven surfaces. Helps when mounting the plow on an uneven surface too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mrpudgy said:


> I do plow up hill sometimes, I presume I should stop doing this


Go both ways


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

seville009 said:


> Blade isn't fixed; one side of the blade can rise up and the other side moves down. For uneven surfaces. Helps when mounting the plow on an uneven surface too.


Oh that sounds quite useful and you're saying that Western is the only one that does this


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Go with the Boss plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Go with the Boss plow


Into the Boss Koolaid???


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I’m done with Kool-Aid after that pathetic game Monday night. 

We have boss, meyer and western vee’s. I just happen to favor boss. If Mrpudgy is looking to buy a plow specifically for storage units he should consider a western wind out. Better scrape and it carries more snow than a V


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> I'm done with Kool-Aid after that pathetic game Monday night.
> 
> We have boss, meyer and western vee's. I just happen to favor boss. If Mrpudgy is looking to buy a plow specifically for storage units he should consider a western wind out. Better scrape and it carries more snow than a V


Wind out????....Still up from last night???.....Wideout -XLS-Snowex power plow would be my plow of choice....Stay away from the EXT...Just some friendly advice


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mrpudgy said:


> It's not that I want to punish the plow. but this is what I'm dealing with
> And no matter how careful I am it still catches bad somtimess
> View attachment 183815


 I don't know who designed that mess, never seen a parking area stepped or the building. Must leave a lot of snow behind while wind rowing.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

If your dead set on a V, a boss dxt would be my bet, only one that full trips AND trip edge. That said I have one V compared to the rest being expandable plows. Once you use one of them the V simply doesn't matter anymore. 

Also as far as reliable goes, I've had 20 year old boss and western V plows still working, without any serious issues. Maintenance is more important than brand in this debate.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

As suggested above, given the pictures, as much as it hurts me to say, Western would be my choice as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> We have boss, meyer and western vee's. I just happen to favor boss. If Mrpudgy is looking to buy a plow specifically for storage units he should consider a western wind out. Better scrape and it carries more snow than a V


Normally I would (and do recommend) the Boss DXT for V plows, but based on that self storage lot I think the Western is a better option due to the pivot beam.

Honestly it's ridiculous (borderline stupid) that DD does not carry that over into the Fisher and SnowEx plows.

Every municipal plow pivots, silly that our plows don't no matter what color or brand...other than Western that is. Better scraping, more even cutting edge wear, easier hookup.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it ridiculous or just plain ludicrous???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it ridiculous or just plain ludicrous???


Yes


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mrpudgy said:


> It's not that I want to punish the plow. but this is what I'm dealing with
> And no matter how careful I am it still catches bad somtimess
> View attachment 183815


We do a couple storage facilities, set up just like that...in fact, some areas of them are worse than in your pic. We run mainly western wideouts, and they do good at them(going up hill or down), considering they oscillate more than most other brands.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with the Western comments...also try to convince them you shouldn't plow within a foot of the buildings. 
The door jams are prone to getting dinged up easily. We do 4 facilities, all of them let us do the first run then call us back after the storm to clean up what they have cleared from the 1000's ot doors and extends our events.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

How about Schmidt?
https://www.aebi-schmidt.com/en/products/snow-clearance/snow-plough-cpl


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have multiple accounts with steps like those, you go with a boss you'll bend frames Every year. Trust me I've had a vxt and dxt and now we have wide outs and mvp3s. Just ordered a wide out xl as well. The pivoting frame saves your truck and plow


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Holy smokes that's bent


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mrpudgy said:


> Holy smokes that's bent


Angled.....not bent. You do know that plows angle.....right?


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

seville009 said:


> Angled.....not bent. You do know that plows angle.....right?


Brl1 said if you go with boss you will bend frames every year the plow in the picture is a boss. Yes it could be angled but from what brl1 is saying I believe it is bent


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

I think I'm leaning towards a western I went to a couple different dealers yesterday and I'm definitely liking Western the best


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Angled.....not bent. You do know that plows angle.....right?


Pretty sure BRL has stated that was the bent A-frame.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

seville009 said:


> Angled.....not bent. You do know that plows angle.....right?


Not angled. Bent


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mrpudgy said:


> Brl1 said if you go with boss you will bend frames every year the plow in the picture is a boss. Yes it could be angled but from what brl1 is saying I believe it is bent


Sorry....didn't see the older posts. Looked like it was slightly scooped based on the fold in the deflector and angled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Sorry....didn't see the older posts. Looked like it was slightly scooped based on the fold in the deflector and angled.


I can see that, I thought it was angled at first as well.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't be the plow that's bent, must be the truck frame


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

A multi sectional plow like the arctic or Schmidt might be the best idea.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> A multi sectional plow like the arctic or Schmidt might be the best idea.


Yes, a multisectional arctic is definitely the best option for his 3/4 ton pickup


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, a multisectional arctic is definitely the best option for his 3/4 pickup


Hahahah


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, a multisectional arctic is definitely the best option for his 3/4 ton pickup


Who suggested that?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who suggested that?


ConnorExum. You might have him blocked.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, a multisectional arctic is definitely the best option for his 3/4 ton pickup


Notice the word "like" was used in my response meaning a plow with a sectional design like those of Bucher Municipal , Schmidt, Aebi , Arctic, and so on. So, clearly my statement meant a plow designed to hug the surface being plowed thus negating the issues with the various obstacles. Schmidt used to make a snowplow that was of this design for lightweight vehicles. They were about 500-600kg and Western runs 885 to 1022lbs... so they aren't too much heavier. So, clearly it is not an outlandish idea. And wide outs start at 940lbs and go up to 1090lbs. So, clearly the idea is viable.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> Notice the word "like" was used in my response meaning a plow with a sectional Schmidt used to make a snowplow that was of this design for lightweight vehicles. They were about 500-600kg and Western runs 885 to 1022lbs... so they aren't too much heavier. So, clearly it is not an outlandish idea. And wide outs start at 940lbs and go up to 1090lbs. So, clearly the idea is viable.


Notice the words "V Plow" in the title of the thread?

And I see that Arctic makes an 8' sectional plow in the 1200 lb range. Do you have a recommendation on how the OP will adapt that to his pickup truck?

Or were you suggesting that the OP abandon his idea entirely and replace his truck and plow with a backhoe/ loader/ skidsteer?

I'm just curious which suggestion you thought was more helpful.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Notice the words "V Plow" in the title of the thread?
> 
> And I see that Arctic makes an 8' sectional plow in the 1200 lb range. Do you have a recommendation on how the OP will adapt that to his pickup truck?
> 
> ...


Bucher Municipal makes them with electrical hydraulic system for small trucks like a 3/4 ton pick up. They have a dealership in Morrisville, NC for sweepers that could order him a plow.

My suggestion was to look for something that would give him more floatation on the plow not a specific brand or model.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Bucher Municipal makes them with electrical hydraulic system for small trucks like a 3/4 ton pick up. They have a dealership in Morrisville, NC for sweepers that could order him a plow.
> 
> My suggestion was to look for something that would give him more floatation on the plow not a specific brand or model.


Do you have a link...preferably showing one that would be legal in the US???


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Don’t know anything about the rear plows, but if they float, you could probably clear everything in one pass - drive downhill slowly with the front pliw moving most if the snow to the side, and have the rear plow down floating to follow the contours of those asphalt steps. 

It’s an added cost, but maybe it would worth it if it is efficient and can pay for itself.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you have a link...preferably showing one that would be legal in the US???


Beat me to it.

All the references to kilos should have been my tip off before I went to the site.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Notice the words "V Plow" in the title of the thread?
> 
> And I see that Arctic makes an 8' sectional plow in the 1200 lb range. Do you have a recommendation on how the OP will adapt that to his pickup truck?
> 
> ...


There was a guy in Kalamazoo with a welder that could probably fab up a mount and maybe even make it have down pressure.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> There was a guy in Kalamazoo with a welder that could probably fab up a mount and maybe even make it have down pressure.


Lol, I made a reference to him on Facebook yesterday, 
Some guy wanted to put a plow on this box truck


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> There was a guy in Kalamazoo with a welder that could probably fab up a mount and maybe even make it have down pressure.


Well, the OP did say that money was "no object." And heck, it would be hard to argue that a 12' pusher on the front of his truck wouldn't qualify as the "most commercial duty." But I'm not thinking that is what he meant.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, the OP did say that money was "no object." And heck, it would be hard to argue that a 12' pusher on the front of his truck wouldn't qualify as the "most commercial duty." But I'm not thinking that is what he meant.


Hey don't laugh guy here had a winch setup with some pivot front plate on the front of a single axle that he could drive into 12 &14' Protechs he left at different sites to use... It actually worked halfway decent...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey don't laugh guy here had a winch setup with some pivot front plate on the front of a single axle that he could drive into 12 &14' Protechs he left at different sites to use... It actually worked halfway decent...


Damn you AJ, you just had to bring up winches...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey don't laugh guy here had a winch setup with some pivot front plate on the front of a single axle that he could drive into 12 &14' Protechs he left at different sites to use... It actually worked halfway decent...


Great, just what we needed. More fuel on the Connor fire.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lol, I made a reference to him on Facebook yesterday,
> Some guy wanted to put a plow on this box truck
> View attachment 183855


Is that a walk-behind Boss plow I see?


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Not really interested in a rear plow, just a V plow. I don' need to be taking off the salt spreader every 5 minutes


----------



## Mrpudgy (Sep 10, 2018)

Mrpudgy said:


> Not really interested in a rear plow, just a V plow. I don' need to be taking off the salt spreader every 5 minutes


I also must have a v plow for the other properties I do


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Is that a walk-behind Boss plow I see?
> 
> View attachment 183857


Toro multi force looks to be,


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, a multisectional arctic is definitely the best option for his 3/4 ton pickup





cwren2472 said:


> Great, just what we needed. More fuel on the Connor fire.


Ummmm you were the first to light it.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummmm you were the first to light it.....


fair enough


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> All the references to kilos should have been my tip off before I went to the site.


For whatever stupid reason I scanned Bucher's website. I didn't see a single plough that had a sectional edge that would go on a 3/4 ton truck.

So again, someone asks a question about a snowplough and Connor answers with "Pluto".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Toro multi force looks to be,


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Toro multi force looks to be,


Never seen that. Had to Google it.

Should have known that the Toro acquisition would have resulted in a Boss plow on the front of a lawn mower


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Never seen that. Had to Google it.
> 
> Should have known that the Toro acquisition would have resulted in a Boss plow on the front of a lawn mower


For the price they're selling ATV blades for, there should be a lot more to it. Isn't much more than any other ATV blade.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I scanned Bucher's website. I didn't see a single plough that had a sectional edge that would go on a 3/4 ton truck.


Too bad. Would have definitely been an EPIC GAME CHANGER


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

so, let's get back to the discussion so we can leave this thread going...no need to continue, and continue and continue to post comments just to take shots at another member. so, move on and place him on ignore or DO NOT correspond with him any longer


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> so, let's get back to the discussion so we can leave this thread going...no need to continue, and continue and continue to post comments just to take shots at another member. so, move on and place him on ignore or DO NOT correspond with him any longer


Agreed...but when said member continues to answer questions with answers that aren't legal or even on the same continent, it isn't helpful to the OP.

The plows he is referencing are all European, so they wouldn't be legal on a pickup truck in the states or Canada. It's not even apples and oranges.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed...but when said member continues to answer questions with answers that aren't legal or even on the same continent, it isn't helpful to the OP.
> 
> The plows he is referencing are all European, so they wouldn't be legal on a pickup truck in the states or Canada. It's not even apples and oranges.


of course that's fine, but I'm not stupid Mark and everyone knows what you are eventually doing. I get a bit tired of asking over and over again for some to be decent...how about just say exactly that, instead of trying to make people look stupid, insult them, etc.?

so again, back to the disucssion


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> so again, back to the disucssion


Assuming there was a sectional type V plow that was available to the US market, the travel of the individual sections would not be enough to accommodate the different heights in pavement based on the picture from the OP. Or a sectional straight plow for that matter.

PS I own 4 plows\pushers with sectional type edges that have more travel than the others.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For whatever stupid reason I scanned Bucher's website. I didn't see a single plough that had a sectional edge that would go on a 3/4 ton truck.
> 
> So again, someone asks a question about a snowplough and Connor answers with "Pluto".


Actually, the sectional design would be his best bet given the picture I saw of the location. He would be able to operate at higher speeds and maintain a better blade contact on the surface for a superior scrape. That was my point. I don't see a v plow giving any advantage at all on this job site. The scoop function might be use full. But he could get similar results with set of wings on straight plow as well.

I guess those towns in the 1970's and 1980's that purchased Case MB94's with Schmidt attachments were breaking the law? Or wait a minute didn't once upon a time Wasau import Schmidt equipment blowers and plows for munis. Oh they did. Walter used to sell them in the 1970's. Now, if the laws have changed I don't know.

And sadly I must have seen an older video on YouTube from Bucher about their sectional plow system. You are correct they nixed it. However Schmidt has a line up of the for smaller trucks , tractors and so on.

My entire point was given the contours of the surface the better your plow conforms to them the more effective the plow is and the less stress transmitted to the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> I guess those towns in the 1970's and 1980's that purchased Case MB94's with Schmidt attachments were breaking the law? Or wait a minute didn't once upon a time Wasau import Schmidt equipment blowers and plows for munis. Oh they did. Walter used to sell them in the 1970's.


I specifically said 3/4 ton truck. I'm not talking about Unimogs or Wausau or OshKosh or FWD or Walter* BECAUSE THE OP IS USING A PICKUP TRUCK.*

Nobody gives a flying fig about the trucks and plows you ramble on about because they aren't used for the work that 99% of us on Plowsite perform. Because they are old and aren't practical. In other words, worthless.



ConnorExum said:


> Actually, the sectional design would be his best bet given the picture I saw of the location. He would be able to operate at higher speeds and maintain a better blade contact on the surface for a superior scrape. That was my point.


Your point is wrong because you have no real life experience in plowing. Or with a sectional plow. I do.

Doesn't matter what type of plow he has, this is a slow speed operation.

The individual sections do NOT travel enough to maintain good contact.

This is why I don't reply to you. You have basically zero real life experience but post all kinds of crap about trucks and plows that are too large, old and inefficient to perform the work that most of us do. Not even getting into the fact that a good number of them aren't legal due to different safety standards in the US and Canada than Europe.

Then let's get into the financial aspect. Do you really think it economical for the OP to pay all the fees associated with IMPORTING a plow into the US that does not have a mount for it instead of buying a plow made in the US, legal in the US, and a mount for a truck he already has??????????????

Hopefully that was on topic.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> . However Schmidt has a line up of the for smaller trucks


link?

Edit: nevermind. I realize now that "smaller" means 33,000 gvw.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> That was my point. I don't see a v plow giving any advantage at all on this job site. The scoop function might be use full. But he could get similar results with set of wings on straight plow as well.


You have never plowed a storage unit I take it.

V Plows are the only front of truck mounted plow that I would want if I was doing storage units. A wide out second runner, but a distant second at that. Straight blade even with wings... forget it unless you are plowing T&M.

You have to carry everything out as you cannot windrow either direction as doors are on both sides of the isles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> link?


I'll give you a hint (although you already know it) if the specs are given in metric instead of imperial, it isn't legal for a pickup truck in the US.

Or if it's spelled "plough".


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

A wise man once told me, it’s better to keep silent and be thought of an idiot, than to speak and removed all doubt. 
Some should heed this advice.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> A wise man once told me, it's better to keep silent and be thought of an idiot, than to speak and removed all doubt.
> Some should heed this advice.


So what is your excuse... :laugh:


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I specifically said 3/4 ton truck. I'm not talking about Unimogs or Wausau or OshKosh or FWD or Walter* BECAUSE THE OP IS USING A PICKUP TRUCK.*
> 
> Nobody gives a flying fig about the trucks and plows you ramble on about because they aren't used for the work that 99% of us on Plowsite perform. Because they are old and aren't practical. In other words, worthless.
> 
> ...


I have actually used a Schmidt sectional plow on a 1979 U900. It had almost 4-5 inches of travel on each blade. I had a cousin that imported one with a sectional plow on it. It was impressive. I often used it. I miss that truck.

Once again I never said buy any specific plow brand at all. I merely stated that I believe that a properly designed sectional style plow with enough travel would increase his effectiveness. I merely suggested it as an alternative avenue of research. I only gave manufactures as a reference point so it would get him started.

As for speed if you are traveling at 2.5mph on average and I can go 5mph well that is faster and saves time. No, one said he would be traveling at 30 mph around the spot.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> So what is your excuse... :laugh:


Honestly I used to more of a loud mouth, but I realized people weren't helping me and I was learning more by reading and researching than typing or speaking. 
There's some very knowledgeable people on this site, and I've i been in the business for about 5 minutes compared to some of the folks around here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> I have actually used a Schmidt sectional plow on a 1979 U900. It had almost 4-5 inches of travel on each blade. I had a cousin that imported one with a sectional plow on it. It was impressive. I often used it. I miss that truck.
> 
> Once again I never said buy any specific plow brand at all. I merely stated that I believe that a properly designed sectional style plow with enough travel would increase his effectiveness. I merely suggested it as an alternative avenue of research. I only gave manufactures as a reference point so it would get him started.
> 
> As for speed if you are traveling at 2.5mph on average and I can go 5mph well that is faster and saves time. No, one said he would be traveling at 30 mph around the spot.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I believe we all have heard enough...OP, take the good advice that was given and ignore the other things


----------

